# What is yourr confort food in classical , my view anything about Compostel pilgrims !



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh dearest folks, love this music of st jean de compostel, santiago del compostela, very etheric, spiritual, magic, transcendant and i dont toss those abjective out of nothing , i have about anything made cd of this music or dowload.

What about you distinguished & lady and gentelmen outhere in the world..

Anyone else but me really dig this music , pure art form, pure beauty, credential listening.

I love you all farewell, until later, my teeth hurt nevralgy but this is futile , anyway, hope you enjoy my post, passion is my water, musssic my food...


:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Varese what else


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Specifically, Figaro. Whenever I feel lost or blue, listening to the first twenty minutes or so of that makes me soar. It gives me wings. It makes me sing, and want to listen to more beautiful stuff. Even more, it gives me great hope, and makes me feel that we have such potential, that a person could compose such music...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Comfort food comes with a sense that it is less healthy than "nourishing" food but comfortable (= easy to enjoy?) as well. I am not sure how that might be reflected in music. My first inkling was to say Rimsky's Scheherazade but there is nothing unhealthy in it as far as I am concerned. I don't think I like any music that might harm me even in excess!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Just thinking about it, I don't seem to go to classical music for comfort food; I come to classical to get my tastebuds assaulted. Comfort food for me is soul music and R&B, where I don't think; I just shut everything off.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Did pilgrims make music? I thought it was against their religious principals. 

Also, all pilgrims (the came to America variety) are now composted.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My comfort food in music comes from Bach, Handel, Schubert, Scriabin and Weber.


----------

